# Hey from Connecticut



## agent A (Jun 6, 2009)

I am agent A, my real name is Alex. I am 12, and began rearing mantids in 2006. I have a website about mantids, if you wish to veiw it, send me a PM with your email address and I will invite you to be a member of my site, (so you can continuously veiw it, membership is free). I can get offended pretty easily sometimes so please excuse me if some posts I make are a little offensive to some people.


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2009)

Twelve huh? Better late than never I guess on the intro. Lets not try to make any offensive posts regardless "if you get offended easily".


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 6, 2009)

welcome agent A!


----------



## agent A (Jun 7, 2009)

Okay! Were are the forum's rules on posting and stuff?


----------



## mantidian (Jun 7, 2009)

hey welcome...

the rules and stuff are on the top of each sections

and where is Connecticut exactly??


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2009)

agent A said:


> Okay! Were are the forum's rules on posting and stuff?


Some things you don't need rules for. Common sense applies.


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2009)

A boy named Jonjoe said:


> hey welcome...the rules and stuff are on the top of each sections
> 
> and where is Connecticut exactly??


Circled it for ya. Upper right side.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma,AZ!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Colorado[/SIZE]


----------

